# 19 inch monitor or 15 inch lcd ?



## dipdude1 (Apr 2, 2005)

guys, 

Plz suggest me a good 19 inches monitor, my budget is arnd 10k.
Digit has also reviewed crt's in this months issue, if someone could post digits pick it wld be gr8.
what abt 15 inch lcd's.

thanks


----------



## mohit (Apr 3, 2005)

Go for the Philips 19 inch monitors . they offer good perfomance and it will cost you near bout 11k. I am using a 17" philips CRT and it is great and without any glitches. I dont think you should go for a 15" LCD i.e if you watch movies and play games etc. As these things are better done at larger screen sizes. Go for a 17" LCD if your budget permits you.


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 3, 2005)

the most important deciding factor....how much $$$ u gonna spend..!!
since u have 10k with u...

LG Studioworks - 900B for 13k for 19"
Samsung  SyncMaster 957MB for 12K for 19"

Frankly speaking i dont like LCD unless u have serious space constraints 
.. actually not worth the money u put in... the ONLY advantage that i like in LCD is low power consumption...gud for ppl like me for whom PC runs around 16hrs on an average per day...

@mohit havn't checked the philips monitor...cant say nything abt it...!!!


----------



## klinux (Apr 3, 2005)

Q: do LCD monitors run on less power ? if so is it better to have LCD monitors for low capacity UPS ?????


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 3, 2005)

klinux said:
			
		

> Q: do LCD monitors run on less power ? if so is it better to have LCD monitors for low capacity UPS ?????



  high power consumption is the only drawback of CRT's...they consume as an average around 120-130 watts((for a typical 17"-19"))

wheras LCD monitors will comsume just 25-35 watts....see the difference of around a 100watt??? 

LCD's r definately gud for ur UPS...bad for ur pocket  

PS...>> monitor power consumption amounts to 80% of total power consumed by the whole PC...so better TURN OFF the monitor when not in use!!!!


----------



## dipdude1 (Apr 3, 2005)

thanx guys, in last years review by digit philips 109e51 was best value monitor & benq 15" lcd is avalble  for 11k wth response time of 16 ms...so what u guys think ???

has anybody been thru' april review of crt's by digit.


----------



## suave_guy (Apr 3, 2005)

if ur que. wud have been....19" CRT or 17" LCD then my answer wud have been definately a 17" LCD

LCDs have come a long way now and its high time that we start paying them serious attention especially now that the prices of lcd monitors have fallen drastically...CRTs shud the thing of a past now if u ask me...seriously they are bulky, ugly looking and have a square screen....a big no-no for watching dvds....

LCD on the other way are sleek, stylish, less space, less power consumption and above all more viewing area then the respective CRTs....and plus they have high contrast ration plus wide screen versions for that awesome dvd viewing experience....

lemme give u piece of advice and 2 u also, grinnind_devil, who thinks that a LCD is not worth a price....
try watching any dvd on a 19" CRT and then on a 17" LCD and chances are that u'll just kick the 19" CRT out of the scenario....

LCD is the future, dont ignore it for some ugly n busty  CRT....

17" LCD comparable to 19" CRT in terms of viewing area is availale at 16-19K...where as 19" CRTs are available for 14-18K, not much of a price difference u see....

and yes the response time of lcds is also decent now so dont worry about the gaming...

ENjoy and be bit fashionable


----------



## mail2and (Apr 3, 2005)

*Samsung Syncmaster 710t*

1280x1024 resolution

12 ms response time

600:1 contrast ratio

*MRP- Rs 18,500*



*Samsung Syncmaster 510N*

1024x768 resolution

16 ms response time

450:1 contrast ratio

*MRP- Rs 12,500*


510N is a little beauty... its so small!!!! 

710N looks so similar but a shade bigger...

overall 510n offers better value for money


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 3, 2005)

LCD are the way to go, since the prices are down & the responce time has decresed to 16 MS, better if U tell us what U will use it for as for anything other then gaming even a 25 MS responce time based LCD Monitor is enough


----------



## dipdude1 (Apr 3, 2005)

yup, gaming occasionally ,,,,,


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 3, 2005)

@suave_guy...i completely agree with u that adv. of LCD's r more than disadvantages...but still i think it will take me around a year maybe to spend a hefty price on lcd's ..


----------



## suave_guy (Apr 3, 2005)

oh sad to hear that but u shud not worry about it....
reason: after a year or maybe year and a half the prices of 19" lcds will drop down to 20K, so that will be real deal man....19" lcd comparable to 21" CRT in terms of viewabale area....wud'nt that be a sight dude?

i can already feel the adrealine rush coz i'm gonna built a complete new sys. from scratch when longhorn arrives and then i'm also gonna invest in 19" or 21" lcd maybe...that wud be just awesome....

FUTURE: I DONT SEE LONGHORN SYS. WITH A CRT MONITOR,  WIDESCREEN LCDs WILL REIGN THE ASSEMBLED AND PREMIUM PCs MARKET....in other words CRTs have a very limited(2 year at max.) time left now....

ENjoy


----------



## klinux (Apr 3, 2005)

@grin-d : thanks for the explaination . Hope prices of LCDs go down soon .


----------



## goobimama (Apr 3, 2005)

CRTs rule when it comes to using photoshop and the like. The colour reproduction of the LCDs is noticably bad. That is the main reason why I use a CRT. Gotta wait till those things get a bit better in colour reproduction..


----------



## krisjr (Apr 4, 2005)

hey,
some more doubts:arent LCDs gud for gaming.What is this response time u guys are talking about...


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 4, 2005)

LCDs are not that bad when it comes to color reproduction, time has changed
now they rival the best of CRT

Suave, U R write by the time Longhorn comes 15" & 17" LCD will be heap & OEMs will bundle that


----------



## krishnathelord (Apr 4, 2005)

LCD  are best, but when it comes to pocket cutters then also they are the best

frankly i dont think LCD have value for money except for the fact that it give a corporate look and is handy when u have space constraint.


----------

